# Linux Mount, Boot und Installationsprobleme



## Lichtbringer1 (2. Oktober 2019)

Alte Einleitung:

Guten Morgen,

seit Tagen beschäftige ich mich mit dem folgenden Problem:

Wenn ich mich unter Debian 10 (Buster) als normaler User anmelde, einen Stick einstecken und diesen öffnen will kommt die Meldung: Unable to mount usb. Not authorized to perform operation.

Wenn ich mich stattdessen als root anmelde, wird der Stick unter /media/root gemountet.

Komischerweise gibts das Problem unter Debian 9 nicht. Leider hilft es  nicht unter Debian 10 apparmor zu deinstallieren. Der Fehler scheint also woanders zu liegen. Leider hat keiner der Admins Zeit sich das anzuschauen, weswegen das Upgrade auf Debian 10 immer noch in der Schwebe hängt. Habt ihr vielleicht eine Lösung? Gegoogelt habe ich das Problem schon aber die Lösungen haben mir nicht weitergeholfen bzw. habe ich nicht so viel Ahnung von Debian/generell von Linux.



Update:
Da es mittlerweile auch noch einige andere Linux Boot und Installationsprobleme gibt, benenne ich den Thread von: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet in : Linux Mount, Boot und Installationsprobleme um, um nicht 3 Threads zu erstellen.


Problem 1: Auf einem Buster System das über die Vollautomatische Installation (FAI) installiert wird, können Sticks nur von lokalen Usern oder dem root User gemountet werden, nicht aber von Usern aus dem Netzwerk (Nis).

Problem 2:
Verschiedene Linux Distributionen lassen sich nur auf Intel Hardware mit Intel Graphics installieren, nicht aber auf Amd Hardware mit NVIDIA Grafikkarte oder auf Amd Hardware mit apu. 
Beim Setup Amd+ NVIDIA musste das System (bisher läuft ausschließlich Ubuntu 19.4, da Debian 10, Linux Mint 19.2 und Ubuntu 18.4 anscheinend ein weitgreifenderes Problem als das Treiberproblem haben) im Safe Modus installiert werden und beim Neustart der Nvidis Treiber umständlich über die Bash installiert werden. 

Das amd+ amd apu System bootet noch nichtmal die Linux Mint Debian Edition. Da kann also auch nichts über die Kommandozeile installiert werden...Von wegen Debian ist 100% stabil.


----------



## Zeiss (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*

Ist Dein User ein Mitglied der Gruppe hotplug?


----------



## DKK007 (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*

Wie sieht es aus, wenn du den Stick vor dem Booten und der Anmeldung als normaler Nutzer ansteckst?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*

Dann passiert genau das gleiche. Der Stick wird erkannt, darauf darf aber nicht zugegriffen werden. Sowohl bei einem Windows 10 Bootstick als auch bei einem Linux Mint 19.2 Bootstick gibts den Authorization Error.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ist Dein User ein Mitglied der Gruppe hotplug?



Unter groups steht nur der Eintrag des Wissenschaftsbereiches.

Die Buster Installation lief per FAI über pxe.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*

Da musst du da wohl die fehlenden Gruppen ergänzen.

Aber manchmal sind da auch komische Sachen. Bei der aktuellen Lubuntu 19.2 funktioniert z.B. LUKS nicht richtig (im Sinne von es kommt beim Boot keine Passwortabfrage und Boot ist damit unmöglich), was bei den LTS-Versionen von 16.x und 18.x problemlos lief.


----------



## Ellina (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*

Würde mich DKK007 Anschließen da fehlt die Gruppe eventuell muss eine Gruppe sein wo auch "Sudo" eine rolle spielt damit es mit sudo rechte du die rechte hast ein hängen zu können manuell.

LTS wird da auch mehr wert drauf gelegt weil es Langzeit support ist. Kann mich irren aber die grafische oberfläche von LTS nur 3 Jahre die Server 5 jahre.
(Aber gehöhert hier auch nur nebensächlich hin)


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*

Hm. Das muss ich dann doch dem Fai Admin überlassen. Dachte da gäbe es eine einfachere Lösung für. Scheinbar wurde mit Debian 10 die Gruppenzugehörigkeit komplett geändert, sodass das jetzt nicht mehr geht. Unter Debian 9.9 sind die normalen User in der gleichen Gruppe wie unter Debian 10 und da geht's.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*

Mit rootrechten kannst du es doch selbst ändern.

Welche Gruppen werden denn für "root" ausgegeben?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*

Für root wird nur root als Gruppe ausgegeben, allerdings traue ich der Angabe nicht, da eigentlich, so weit ich das verstanden habe, alle User egal ob root oder nicht in mehreren Gruppen sein müssten (plugdev und ähnliche z.b.).

An der Fai Konfig ändere ich erstmal nichts. Dafür müsste ich erstmal wissen welcher Server für die Fai zuständig ist und wie dieser Konfiguriert ist bzw. dafür die notwendigen Pfadangaben kennen.
Grade tauchte zusätzlich noch das Problem falscher Hostnamen auf aber das konnte durch eine neue Klassendefinition gelöst werden.

Eine andere Idee war einmal policykit-1 mit purge zu entfernen. Dies deeinstalliert allerdings auch gleich fast alle grafischen Oberflächen.

Eine Gruppe mit sudo Einhängrechten ist leider nicht möglich, da dies ein enormes Sicherheitsrisiko darstellen würde.

Ich beschäftige mich da auch nur ab und an mit, da ich hauptsächlich damit beschäftigt bin  die restlichen ca. 400 Seiten CCNA handschriftlich zusammenzufassen.

Was jetzt auch noch eine Idee wäre: Strace an den autofs Prozess zu hängen und damit dann den Einhängvorgang des Sticks auszulesen. Allerdings wird das erstens nicht einfach genau den richtigen Prozess zu treffen und zweitens wird das wahrscheinlich in über 10 Seiten Systemprotokollen enden.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber manchmal sind da auch komische Sachen. Bei der aktuellen Lubuntu 19.2 funktioniert z.B. LUKS nicht richtig (im Sinne von es kommt beim Boot keine Passwortabfrage und Boot ist damit unmöglich), was bei den LTS-Versionen von 16.x und 18.x problemlos lief.





Ich könnte am Freitag nochmal bei mit einer lokalen Installation schauen ob das Problem an der Fai liegt. Eine andere Sache wäre auch noch herauszufinden welche Pakete bei Debian 10 neu sind bzw. welche nicht mehr vorhanden sind.

Notiz am Rande:
Die Rechner sind alle mit i3 oder i5 Prozessoren der dritten Gen oder älter ausgestattet. Die Netzteile sind noch um einiges älter, ebenso wie die Festplatten (7 Jahre+). SSDs gibts im gesamten Gebäude nur vereinzelt. Gearbeitet wird nur auf Netzlaufwerken, was einen Kopiervorgang vom Stick schonmal wesentlich ausgebremst. Da würde eine privat gekaufte ssd wahrscheinlich nicht so den Geschwindigkeitsvortel bieten, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## DKK007 (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*

Was meinst du denn mit Fai?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn mit Fai?


Fully Automatic Installation.
FAI - Fully Automatic Installation


----------



## DKK007 (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*

Da würde ich raten es einfach mal normal zu installieren. Dauert bei Linux auch nicht lange.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da würde ich raten es einfach mal normal zu installieren. Dauert bei Linux auch nicht lange.



Das probiere ich nochmal. Allerdings dauert das schonmal 1 bis 2 Stunden.
Oder meinst du die einfache grafische Installation?


----------



## DKK007 (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*

Ja. Die ganz normale.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*

Ich habe jetzt auf einer lokalen Debian 10 Installation im Offlinemodus über die grafische Oberfläche einen Standardbenutzer angelegt und mich mit diesem eingeloggt. Dieser Standardbenutzer kann auch auf den Stick zugreifen. Bedeutet also, dass das Problem an der Fai liegt. Jetzt wäre nur die Frage ob es ander Konfiguration von appamor, policykit-1 oder an etwas anderem liegt.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*

Das ist doch der Vorteil bei Linux, dass solche Konfigurationen alle im Klartext vorliegen. 
Da müsstest du also einfach mal reinschauen, wo da etwas zu den Nutzergruppen zu finden ist.

Ich hab bisher nur mal mit Yocto gearbeitet.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Vorteil bei Linux, dass solche Konfigurationen alle im Klartext vorliegen.
> Da müsstest du also einfach mal reinschauen, wo da etwas zu den Nutzergruppen zu finden ist.
> 
> Ich hab bisher nur mal mit Yocto gearbeitet.



Das liegt leider auch nicht an polkit-1. Das policykit von fai ist mit dem von der lokalen Installation identisch.

Was aber aufgefallen ist: Sowohl bei Debian 9, als auch beim lokalen Debian 10 User startet Systemd einen Prozess mit udisk2 (Direkt beim Einloggen), welcher vemutlich dafür sorgt, dass ein normaler User Sticks mounten darf. Systemd startet diesen Prozess jedoch nicht, wenn sich ein Nis User bzw. ein User aus dem Netz bzw. ein nicht lokaler User einloggt. Leider lässt sich dieser Prozess im Nachhinein nicht mehr starten.

Noch eine kuriose Sache. Mit meinem Setup startet ein Ubuntu Live System nicht über einen Stick. Entweder es kommt ein schwarzer Bildschirm oder die Meldung: Couldn't get Size 0x000 usw. Mit dem alten 4570 System auf der Arbeit bootet das Live System hingegen. 

Da scheint Ubuntu 18.04 lts nicht mit dem Bios vom x470 taichi zurechtzukommen. Debian 10 und Mint allerdings auch nicht. Die Installation auf eine Nvme funktioniert so grade eben (zumindest die von Debian 10 und Mint (aber such da nur im Compabilitätsmodus) aber wenn das System bootet gibts nur Grafikbugs und alle Eingabemöglichkeiten sind blockiert. Entweder kommen die Distributionen nicht mit der Am4 Plattform klar oder das ist ein Bios Problem.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*

Eventuell mal das prüfen:
Ryzen 3000: Bekannter Fehler bringt viele Linux-Distributionen zu Fall | heise online


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Eventuell mal das prüfen:
> Ryzen 3000: Bekannter Fehler bringt viele Linux-Distributionen zu Fall | heise online



Hm. Seit ich das verstanden habe, hat heise keine Probleme mit Ryzen 2000 und keine Probleme mit Debian 10 und Ubuntu 18.04 festgestellt. Allerdings könnte ich trotzdem mal probieren ob Fedora 30 läuft.

Laut Ubuntu Forum ist das ein Secure Boot Problem. Allerdings gibt es beim Taichi die Funktion Standard bei dem Menüpunkt Secure Boot nicht. Vielleicht sollte ich mal ein Bios der Ryzen 3000 Prozessoren probieren.

Mittlerweile bootet mein Mint 19.2 Live Image auch auf dem rzyen 2000 Rechner. Allerdings funktioniert nur die Shell unter STRG+ALT+F1. Das Grafische Interface unter strg+alt+f7 funktioniert jedoch nicht. Auf einem Intel Notebook funktioniert diese immer. Ich probiere nochmal Cinnamon über die Shell neu zu installieren. Das bringt leider auch nichts. STRG+Print+Shift+ REISUB http://blog.kember.net/articles/reisub-the-gentle-linux-restart/ bringt leider auch nichts.

Wenigstens startet das Live Image jetzt im Compabilitätsmodus.

noveau 0000:0e:00:0: drmc: DDC responded but no EDID for dp-1 ist die Fehlermeldung, wenn ich das Live System im UEFI Modus boote.

Von einer internen per USB angeschlossen ssd mit installierten Ubuntu und Mint kann man Ubuntu nur mit Grafikfehlern starten. Mint lässt sich dagegen ganz normal starten kann aber anscheinend nicht alle vorhandenen Ressourcen nutzen.


----------



## Gary94 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Allerdings funktioniert nur die Shell unter STRG+ALT+F1. Das Grafische Interface unter strg+alt+f7 funktioniert jedoch nicht.



Wenn du in einer tty bist (ctrl+alt+f1-f6) was passiert bei folgendem:

sudo service mdm restart

Das sollte den Desktop neustarten.


----------



## Downsampler (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*

Wann steckst du denn den Stick ein zum Booten? Mit Secure Boot auf "Enabled" muß der beim System Reset schon stecken sonst erkennt ihn das UEFI nicht.

Booten vom Stick klappt auch nur über das Bootmenü bei meinem Board und wenn der Stick vor dem Reset bzw. POST gesteckt wurde. Ist zwar kein ASRock aber das dürfte das gleiche Prozedere bei allen UEFI mit Secure Boot sein.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*

Das hatte ich auch schon getestet und das wurde auch schon gefragt.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus, wenn du den Stick vor dem Booten und der Anmeldung als normaler Nutzer ansteckst?





Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Dann passiert genau das gleiche. Der Stick wird erkannt, darauf darf aber nicht zugegriffen werden. Sowohl bei einem Windows 10 Bootstick als auch bei einem Linux Mint 19.2 Bootstick gibts den Authorization Error.




Es geht hier um zwei unterschiedliche Probleme.

Problem 1 (vom Anfang):
Unter Debian 10 darf ein normaler User (der nicht aus dem Nis kommt bzw. der nicht lokal ist) keine Sticks mounten.

Problem 2:
An meinem Rechner Zuhause (r7 2700x, x470 Taichi, 32 GB ddr4, gtx 1080 glh usw.) startet kein Linux Live System mit grafischer Oberfläche und es lässt sich auch keine Linux Distribution mit grafischer Oberfläche starten.

Linux Mint, welches ich auf einem Intel Laptop (i5-4200m, 8GB ddr3 1333mhz) installiert habe, startet jedoch mit grafischer Oberfläche, wenn ich die ssd aus dem Intel Laptop in meinem Pc einbaue. Die Performance ist aber dieselbe wie die im Intel Laptop.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*

Könnte durchaus an der NVidia-GPU liegen. Die Treiber von NVidia sind eine Katastrophe.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Könnte durchaus an der NVidia-GPU liegen. Die Treiber von NVidia sind eine Katastrophe.



Die Fehlermeldung deutet darauf hin. Da müsste ich einen passenden Linux Treiber installieren. Mal schauen wann ich dazu Zeit finde.

Interessant ist auch, dass Linux die Performance Daten auf die Platte schreibt und man beim Umbau quasi das Bottleneck gleich mitnimmt.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*

Was für Performance-Daten meinst du?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Was für Performance-Daten meinst du?



Die Bauteile und die Performancebewertung des Systems, in dem die ssd zum Zeitpunkt der Installation eingebaut war. So hat mir das zumindest mein Chef erklärt. Hört sich ein bisschen seltsam an, allerdings konnte ich das schon testen. Auf einem anderen Rechner mit besseren Komponenten hatte ich mit derselben Platte fast 1:1 die gleiche Performance.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*

Welche Performance meinst du?
Bei gleicher SSD ist zumindest die I/O-Performance gleich, was auch logisch sein sollte.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Welche Performance meinst du?
> Bei gleicher SSD ist zumindest die I/O-Performance gleich, was auch logisch sein sollte.



Die Performance bei YouTube Videos z.B.
Normalerweise müssten die bei dem zweiten getesteten Rechner in 8k mit 60 FPS laufen. Allerdings laufen manche noch nichtmal in 5k. Ist zwar kein super Anhaltspunkt aber wenigstens etwas. Das nächste wäre die Geschwindigkeit beim Öffnen von Programmen.


@Live System Bootprobleme
Man kann zwar den alten NVIDIA Treiber löschen und einen neuen installieren, muss dann aber rebooten und dann wars das wieder mit der grafischen Oberfläche da das ja ein live System ist...Es kann doch nicht sein, dass deren Standard NVIDIA Treiber so veraltet ist...

Neuer Versuch mit Ubuntu 19.4
Geht auch nicht.

Im Legacy Modus+ Safe Mode läuft nun auch Ubuntu 19.4 mit grafischer Oberfläche.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*

Wobei da natürlich auch die Bandbreite des Internets eine Rolle spielt. Oft läuft gerade mal 480p.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei da natürlich auch die Bandbreite des Internets eine Rolle spielt. Oft läuft gerade mal 480p.



An der Bandbreite sollte das eigentlich nicht liegen. Meistens kommen um die 420MBit an. Also 50-53mb/s Download.


Seltsam. Ich habe alle Partitionen auf die 970 evo geschrieben und trotzdem steht im Bootmenü die ssd 850 pro als Ubuntu 850 pro....Seltsam...Vielleicht liegt das daran, dass während der Installation die 850 pro und die 970 evo angeschlossen waren...Habe die 850 pro irgendwie vergessen. Allerdings bootet das System schonmal. Man kann sich auch an der grafischen Oberfläche anmelden.

Leider laufen die Youtube Videos nicht so gut wie unter Windows. z.B. dss VideoJapan in 8k 60fps. Dieses lädt immer mal wieder nach. Liegt vielleicht an der schlechten GPU Unterstützung. Am Internet liegts nicht, da das Video immer 50% vorlädt. Der 430er Treiber ist installiert Tutorial: GeForce GTX 1080Ti GPU NVIDIA Driver Installation in Ubuntu 18.04 (2019) (Gilt auch für die 1080 und 1070 unter Ubuntu 19.4)

Sonst gibts noch ein paar Bugs wie nicht ladende Elemente, sowie ein paar Verzögerungen beim Laden von Elementen bzw. den ersten Freeze (mit sudo Service gdm restart gelöst) aber das liegt bestimmt daran, dass Ubuntu nicht so gut auf nvme ssds läuft. Was auch komisch ist: su root zeigt immer an Fehler bei der Authentizierung. Allerdings funktioniert mein Rootpasswort, wenn ich einen Sudo Befehl eintippen. su root scheint ein anderes Passwort zu fordern. Zumindest das Entpacken von gepackten Dateien bzw. Ordnern wie z.B. bei der Installation von Firefox und Thunderbird dauert nur ein paar Sekunden.

Heute Abend probiere ich Mint neben Ubuntu auf die Nvme zu installieren.


Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## Ellina (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*

Hast du mal probiert in Boodloader mit "E" die erweiterten optionen auf zu rufen und dann mal "Nomoset" ein getragen?
Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
Da muss man auch die position beachten.
in 3 bild wird gezeigt wo man das nomoset hinzu fügen muss.

mal daran gedacht ne individuelle "Live-CD LiveCD manuell remastern › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de " zu remastern?

Man muss die treiber für Nvidia karten vorher auf ein medium oder sonst wie herunter laden sprich. HDD oder sonst wie.
nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de

Dann mit der verlinkten anleitung installieren. Dass muss man in der Kommandozeile machen. Da geht kein weg drum herum. Ich habe da so das ein oder andere und für mich ist das der weg meine 1070 zu starten dass die treiber sind ich nutzte auch nie die aktuellsten weil die unter linux so ihre macken haben können deswegen empfehle ich grundlegent nach einen kernel update ein treiber reinstallation via "Aptitude" aptitude › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de + den installierten kernel und dann nochmal grub zum reinistailisieren damit die alle die richtige version haben und dass da keine fehler sind.

Zusätzlich mach ich es so dass ich mindestens 3 kernels übrig lasse das hat den grund dass wenn ich mit einer kernel version 4.9.20 nicht hinein komme kann ich die 4.9.18 nutzen und habe da meine grafikkarten treiber integriert. So kann ich die version wenn die buggi ist von kernel mal getroßt überspringen oder mich dran machen sie zu reparieren.

Dass sind meiner Erfahrungen aus guten 8 jahren dual boot. 

Um die shell (Kommentarzeilen) wirst du da sehr schwer drum herum kommen. Aber es gibt genügent alternativen da muss einen nur bewust sein dass es arbeit macht und auch nicht unbedingt der ohne problem weg ist weil man daran erst wachen muss.

Dann kann ich nur Viel Erfolg wünschen. Bei fragen frag mich ich kann dir helfen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Debian 10: Sticks werden nur unter /media/root gemountet*

Auf dem Lenovo e595 mit Ryzen 5 3500u lässt sich die Linux Mint Debian Edition zwar im Cinnamon Software Rendering Mode installieren allerdings lässt diese sich nicht starten, da Mint nach dem Abschluss der Installation nicht alle Prozesse schließen kann. Ein manuelles Ausschalten bewirkt, dass man zwei neue nicht bootbare Partitionen erhält...

Ich probiere grade die LMDE3 auf meinem Hauptsystem auf einer 970 evo neben Ubuntu zu installieren. Auch da ist der innamon Software Rendering Modus aktiv, allerdings läuft dieser dort so performant wie ein stabiles Windows System. Auf dem e595 läuft der Sofware Rendering Mode nur sehr langsam. Vielleicht liegts ja am Bios und an der schlechten nvme ssd im e595.



Ein Live System muss sich doch an jedem Rechner problemlos starten lassen und nach so vielen Jahren müsste das auch mit jeder Hardware laufen....Scheinbar werden die immer noch von Intel gesponsert und von NVIDIA mit Treibern versorgt die dafür sorgen, dass nur die aktuellsten Karten eine reibungslose Installation bzw. eine fehlerlose Benutzung des Systems ermöglichen...



Update: Auf meinem Hauptsystem aus der Signatur ließ sich die Linux Mint Debian Edititon 3 im Software Rendering Mode installieren, diese startet leider jetzt auch im Cinnamon Software Rendering Mode. Falls das wichtig ist: Im Boot Menü hatte ich den Stick als USB San Disk und nicht akls Uefi San Disk ausgewählt (vor der Installation).
Der Nvidia Treiber lässt sich nicht mit sudo apt-get get purge nvidia* entfernen. Komischerweise kann ich mich nicht als root einloggen und als User werde ich nicht nach dem sudo Passwort gefragt...Schon wieder 23:33....Warum muss Linux so kompliziert sein...

Update 2: Ein paar Updates später (Über die Synaptic Paketverwaltung)Nvidia heruntergeladenen Skript installieren und....der Software Rendering Modus ist inaktiv...Wahnsinn.....Warum denn nicht gleich so? Leider macht das mein Notebook Linux nicht lauffähig aber damit wäre wenigstens ein Problem gelöst.

(Die Linux Mint Ubuntu Edition (Linux Mint 19.2 Tina) hat eine wesentlich benutzerfreundlichere Aktualisierungsverwaltung...)
Ups...Die Aktualisierungsverwaltung ist die gleiche. Hatte das mit der grafischen Synaptics Paketverwaltung verwechselt...
Der Treiber ist allerdings nicht so performant. Youtube Videos die unter Windows in 8k mit 60fps laufen, laufen unter der LMDE3 Version mit dem Firefox 68.0esr mit 15 fps. Am firefox sollte das eigentlich nicht liegen.

Es ist Sonntag...Wünsche allen einen schönen Sonntag und mögen die Betriebssysteme euch wohlgesonnen sein.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Oktober 2019)

Wobei man doch 8K Videos eh bisher auf keinem Monitor darstellen kann.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (13. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man doch 8K Videos eh bisher auf keinem Monitor darstellen kann.



Es geht eher um die zugewiesene Bitrate. Diese ist bei der 8k Option wesentlich höher als bei der 4k Option.

Habt ihr noch eine Idee wie ich eine beliebige Linux Distribution auf meinem Notebook zum Laufen bekomme? Das Notebook ist ein e595 mit einem r5 3500u mit vega Grafik, 8GB ddr4 2666mhz cl19 Samsung Ram und einer 256 GB WD PC SN250 TLC nvme ssd.

Wenn ich probiere von der 970 evo an dem Notebook zu booten, kann keine grafische Oberfläche gestartet werden. Vermutlich liegt das daran, dass die installierten Distributionen die Hardware Konfig des ursprünglichen Systems gespeichert haben und somit andere Systeme diese nicht ordentlich starten können. Leider lässt sich auch das Live Image vom Linux Mint Debian Edition 3 Stick nicht starten. Gleich teste ich das mal am Intel Laptop.

Wie hätte es auch anders sein können....Am Intel Laptop bootet und startet das Linux Mint Debian 3 Live System in unter einer Minute ohne eine einzige Fehlermeldung.....Entweder kümmert sich Intel 1a un Linux oder amd und NVIDIA tun einfach gar nichts...

Damit sind es:
Linux Mint Debian 3 Edition im Bios, Uefi und Safe Mode,
Linux Mint 19.2 Tina im Bios, Uefi und Safe Mode,
Ubuntu 18.04 in allen 3 Modi,
Ubuntu 19.4 in allen drei Modi und
Debian 9 und 10 in allen drei Modi die auf dem Intel Laptop problemlos laufen aber sowohl mit amd cpu und NVIDIA Gpu, sowie mit amd apu schlecht bis gar nicht laufen....

Der "Intel Laptop" ist ein Acer Aspire V3-772 mit einem i5-4200m, 8GB Ram und Onboard Grafikkarte. Die Verarbeitungsqualität der Acer Notebooks ist zwar eher Durchschnitt und die meisten Notebooks von denen sehen eher nicht so stabil aus aber wenigstens bekommt Acer es hin ein übersichtliches Bios mit genau den Einstellungen zu kreieren die man braucht und mit genau den Einstellungen die mit Linux und Windows funktionieren. Ich hatte leider noch kein Acer Ryzen Notebook in der Hand. Das wäre interessant ob Linux dort auch so gut läuft.

Update:
Das Ubuntu Live Image bootet mittlerweile normal auf dem e595. Das lmde3 Image zeigt haufenweise Fehler und startet nach ca. 5-7 Minuten im Software Rendering Mode.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (14. Oktober 2019)

So ich habe jetzt mal probiert das Live System upzudaten. Das funktioniert allerdings nicht, da dann angeblich der Speicherplatz ausgeht.

Jetzt habe ich erstmal mit Gparted Live ein Swap Partition (30GB Linux Swap),
eine Root Partition (100GB ext4) und eine
Home Partition(870GB ext4) angelegt. 

Die Installation von Lmde3 ist fertig, allerdings startet das System nicht neu. Dann eben manuell.

Lmde bootet, allerdings dauert der Startvorgang sehr lange. Wenigstens gibt beim starten die Auswahlmöglichkeit des Recovery Modes.

Das System ist vollständig gestartet....im Software Rendering Modus....

Vielleicht geht's ja nach der Updatewelle.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Oktober 2019)

Für so ein Linux reichen doch normalerweise 20 GB.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (14. Oktober 2019)

Die Linux Mint Debian 3 Edition läuft leider ohne Hardware Videobeschleunigung. Daher habe ich jetzt Ubuntu 19.4 drüberinstalliert, allerdings zeigt diese beim Booten nur: error: no such device und error: unknown File System...entering rescue Mode. Da scheint die Installation also auch wieder fehlgeschlagen zu sein, obwohl im LinuxMintUsers Forum stand, dass Ubuntu 19.4 diese Hardware Kombi unterstützt.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Oktober 2019)

Hardware ist immer eine Frage des Kernels.


Wie sieht es denn eigentlich als VM aus?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (14. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hardware ist immer eine Frage des Kernels.
> 
> 
> Wie sieht es denn eigentlich als VM aus?



Als vm habe ich das noch nicht probiert aber auf einem alten Acer aspire Notebook (Das Notebook mit i5 4th Gen) gibts keine Probleme mit Linux Distributionen.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Oktober 2019)

Probiert hattest du es auf dem Ryzen in der Signatur?

Ich schaue mal, wie es bei mir aussieht. Muss dann bloß mal noch eine Platte reinschieben.
Ehm. Welche Distri/Version soll ich testen? 



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Daher habe ich jetzt Ubuntu 19.4 drüberinstalliert, allerdings zeigt diese beim Booten nur: error: no such device und error: unknown File System...entering rescue Mode.



Wie genau lief das ab? Nicht das sich da was mit dem vorherigen stört.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (14. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Probiert hattest du es auf dem Ryzen in der Signatur?
> 
> Ich schaue mal, wie es bei mir aussieht. Muss dann bloß mal noch eine Platte reinschieben.



Ja. Da war das Problem der Graka Treiber, welchen ich mithilfe dieser Anleitung: Tutorial: GeForce GTX 1080Ti GPU NVIDIA Driver Installation in Ubuntu 18.04 (2019) aktualisiert habe. Allerdings ist auf dem Signatursystem kein Linux mehr installiert, da die nvme ins Notebook gewandert ist. Aber für eine kurze Zeit lief dort Ubuntu 19.4.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ehm. Welche Distri/Version soll ich testen?
> Wie genau lief das ab? Nicht das sich da was mit dem vorherigen stört.



Ich habe die Partitionen von der Lmde3 gelöscht und danach dieselben für Ubuntu neu installiert. Ubuntu ist allerdings direkt in den Installer gebootet. Könntest du einmal Debian 10 testen? Das lief überhaupt nicht bzw. man konnte da nach dem Start keine Eingaben mehr tätigen.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Oktober 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Könntest du einmal Debian 10 testen? Das lief überhaupt nicht bzw. man konnte da nach dem Start keine Eingaben mehr tätigen.



Schon im Livesystem, oder nach der Installation?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (14. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Schon im Livesystem, oder nach der Installation?


Nach der Installation.
Das Live System von Debian 10 habe ich gar nicht verwendet.

Scheint wohl ein Ryzen/Nvidia Problem zu sein. Wenn es eine Sache gibt die auf den Büro Rechnern (Alles Intel CPUs mit integrierten Grafikkarten bzw. Athlon X4 cpus die dank abwärtskompatibilität noch laufen) läuft, dann ist das eine lokale Debian 9/10 Installation. Der Debian Spiegelserver steht dort nur ein paar Meter entfernt. Wobei auf dem Aspire Notebook sogar noch wesentlich mehr Distris laufen. Allerdings habe ich noch keine aktuellen Intel CPUs testen können, wie mir grade auffällt. Also könnte es auch sein, dass die Linux Distris einfach noch keine gute Unterstützung für moderne Hardware haben, auch wenn man in Internet von zahlreichen Leuten liest die 0 Probleme mit den allerneusten Systemen haben.


Am Acer Aspire bootet auch die Linux Mint Debian Edition als Live Image in unter einer Minute. Es werden zwar auch ein paar Errors angezeigt aber nichts gravierendes.

Aber die Neustartschwierigkeiten sind die gleichen...Scheinbar gibts bei dem Live Image wirklich ein paar Probleme.

Aha...Die Installation bootet auch nicht. Stattdessen springt die automatische Reperatur an...Naja ich habe dem Bootloader gesagt er soll sich einfach über die alte Mint Installation drüberkopieren...Vielleicht war das nicht so schlau bei einem 2 Festplatten System mit insgesamt 3 Betriebssystemen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (16. Oktober 2019)

Da der Rescue Modus von Debian 10 das System auch nicht reparieren konnte, hatte ich die Idee ein System mal genau nach Anleitung auf zwei Laptops gleichzeitig zu installieren und dabei zu dokumentieren was ich genau einstelle. Dazu würde ich aus beiden Laptops die Windows Platten ausbauen und das System nur auf die für Linux gedachte ssd installieren.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Oktober 2019)

Bin ich mal gespannt. 

Werde diese Woche nicht mehr zum Testen kommen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bin ich mal gespannt.
> 
> Werde diese Woche nicht mehr zum Testen kommen.



So...Debian 10 per netinstall (netinst auf einen Stick gezogen und gebootet) und Grafischer Installation installiert. Das System bootet auch, nur leider hängt sich lightdm an der Wlankarte auf.

Aha....Anscheinend doch nicht. Lightdm hat irgendwelche Abhängigkeiten mit der wlan Karte aber wenn man sich mal den xserver anschaut sieht man, dass der direkt nach dem booten terminiert wird. Es liegt also am xserver. Man braucht einen anderen, da der empfohlene amd grafikkartentreiber schon drauf ist. Ist das kompliziert....


----------



## DKK007 (17. Oktober 2019)

Was für eine WLAN-Karte ist es denn? (Und von welchem Gerät redest du gerade?)

Wobei mich wundert, was der Displaymanager mit dem WLAN zutun hat.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was für eine WLAN-Karte ist es denn? (Und von welchem Gerät redest du gerade?)
> 
> Wobei mich wundert, was der Displaymanager mit dem WLAN zutun hat.



Ich rede vom E595. Die Wlan Karte ist eine Realtek r8822be. Im Lightdm Log steht, dass LDM aufgrund eines nicht funktionierenden Wlan Treibers nicht gestartet wird.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (24. Oktober 2019)

Problem mit der grafischen Oberfläche gelöst. Man muss einfach nur die Debian 10 nonfree Iso Version installieren. Leider ist Cinnamon sehr unperformant und YouTube Videos laufen nur in 1440p mit 30 FPS. Irgendwas stimmt da Performancetechnisch nicht.


----------



## Ellina (24. Oktober 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Problem mit der grafischen Oberfläche gelöst. Man muss einfach nur die Debian 10 nonfree Iso Version installieren. Leider ist Cinnamon sehr unperformant und YouTube Videos laufen nur in 1440p mit 30 FPS. Irgendwas stimmt da Performancetechnisch nicht.



Was ist wenn man no free per terminal (Nicht gerade auf lager) in die packet quelle ein binden und update und upgrade machen danach nochmal den treiber von nvidia installieren der in der packet quelle zu finden ist. Fertig dann sollte es auch nicht mit 30 fps laufen die Videos. Wie misst du dass die mit 30 fps laufen?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (25. Oktober 2019)

Ellina schrieb:


> Was ist wenn man no free per terminal (Nicht gerade auf lager) in die packet quelle ein binden und update und upgrade machen danach nochmal den treiber von nvidia installieren der in der packet quelle zu finden ist. Fertig dann sollte es auch nicht mit 30 fps laufen die Videos. Wie misst du dass die mit 30 fps laufen?



Die nonfree Pakete in die sources.list einzubinden reicht anscheinend nicht. In diesem Thread geht es eigentlich um ein e595 mit r5 3500u und vega m Grafik. Aus irgendeinem Grund bin ich mittlerweile sogar auf dem unstable Release gelandet, oder zumindest sind die Pakete alle aus dem Unstable Release Manche Videos laufen nun in 4k mit 50 fps. Wenn man die Videos kennt, kann man die Framerate gut abschätzen. Auf jedenfall ist mir Debian zu schwerfällig. Da benutze ich lieber Ubuntu. Mal schauen ob die parrallelinstallation funktioniert.


----------



## Ellina (25. Oktober 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> . Auf jedenfall ist mir Debian zu schwerfällig. Da benutze ich lieber Ubuntu. Mal schauen ob die parrallelinstallation funktioniert.



Verstehe halt nicht was daran schwerfällig sein sollte. Ist halt Bastel-Arbeit genau so wie unter Ubuntu. Sehe da 0 Unterschiede.
Mach doch paraell soll funktioniren aber mecker nicht rum wenn der bootlader zerschossen ist oder nicht so funktioniert wie du es möchtest. Ist ja zu schwerfällig.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (26. Oktober 2019)

Es sind immer 3 Betriebssysteme gleichzeitige installiert. Im Moment: Mint 19.2, Ubuntu 19.10 und Windows. Windows läuft am besten, danach kommt Mint und danach Ubuntu, wobei bei Mint der Helligkeitsregler nicht funktioniert.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Oktober 2019)

Meinst du die Tastenkombination oder auch im Menü?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (31. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Meinst du die Tastenkombination oder auch im Menü?



Funktioniert beides nicht.

Ubuntu hat sich mittlerweile auch verabschiedet, weshalb nur noch Mint und Windows installiert sind. Allerdings gab es ein Bios Update, welches die Performance bei 4k60 und 8k60 Videos unter Windows nochmal um 15% verbessert hat, weswegen ich Mint so gut wie gar nicht mehr verwende, da die Performance unter Windows generell viel besser ist. Falls irgendwann mal eine Linux Distribution vernünftige Treiber für die eingesetzte Hardware hat werde ich mal wieder ein Linux System für den Produktiveinsatz planen aber solange bleibe ich bei Windows 10.


----------

